# C Section indent on the scar



## arj

I have had two bad births and am considering C section, but my friend just had her breech baby removed by C sec and 3 weeks on her scar has healed but a cm either side of the scar all around it is all indented and strange, like the stitches had been done way too tight or something. Its really weird and looks horrible, visible when wearing tight clothes and if she was to ever brave a bikini! 

Have you ever heard of this happening???


----------



## heavyheart

i have had 2 sections, i have been told by docs/midwife i have one of the neatest scars they have seen:wacko: id hate to see what a bad one looks like!!! i personally dont mind it too much, its where i gave birth to my beautiful girls :thumbup::thumbup:.......what i do mind is my stomach muscles, at the very bottom of my tummy just above the scar i have no feeling and i will never be able to pull my tummy back in as the muscle is too dead if you like so i have been left with a "pouch" or bulge, i find it horrid and has made me so self concious. Not everyone gets this some women manage to pull back in but me along with a few of my friends who have had sections (we are all different builds) all have the same. Doctor says its caused by the nerves being severed by surgery, muscle then doesnt ever work the same no matter how much exercise you do.

Dont want to scare you just letting you know my experience :hugs: and as i said there are many many women that dont experience this but better you have all the info.

wishing you all the best whatever delivery you have :hugs: xxx


----------



## chuck

At only 3 weeks it is still healing and the skin is still going back to normal.

It takes months years even for a CS scar to reduce and fade, everyone is different.

Take a look at these
https://www.cesareanscar.com/

Is this what you mean...this was someone 8 months postpartum

https://www.cesareanscar.com/storage/vw2sm.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1285310381784


----------



## arj

chuck said:


> At only 3 weeks it is still healing and the skin is still going back to normal.
> 
> It takes months years even for a CS scar to reduce and fade, everyone is different.
> 
> Take a look at these
> https://www.cesareanscar.com/
> 
> Is this what you mean...this was someone 8 months postpartum
> 
> https://www.cesareanscar.com/storage/vw2sm.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1285310381784

Kinda, but hers is worse, like someone's scooped a long groove with a teaspoon then put a cut in the middle of it.


----------



## chuck

At only 3 weeks it is very early days.

CS scars can be all but non existent or huge red affairs that irritate for the rest of your life you can never really tell how it'll end up.

Scars aside there are lots of things to take into consideration when thinking about having major surgery instead of a vaginal birth no matter how difficult the labour and birth. There are risks to both types of birth but usually the risks are higher with CS even if it is planned.

Not to mention the major recovery - for some easy for others shocking.


----------



## arj

chuck said:


> At only 3 weeks it is very early days.
> 
> CS scars can be all but non existent or huge red affairs that irritate for the rest of your life you can never really tell how it'll end up.
> 
> Scars aside there are lots of things to take into consideration when thinking about having major surgery instead of a vaginal birth no matter how difficult the labour and birth. There are risks to both types of birth but usually the risks are higher with CS even if it is planned.
> 
> Not to mention the major recovery - for some easy for others shocking.

The midwife has told her its not normal and she has to somehow get it fixed, possibley with another Csec next time round to re cut and re stitch.

I think Im gonna go vbac, even tho it will probably result in episiotomy and forceps/ventouse and maybe even emergency Csec (nearly happened last time). I have a small pelvis and monster babies!


----------



## chuck

It might not hun, if you look in the vbac thread theres a lovely story of a teeny ma birthing a monster baby by VBAC.


----------



## arj

I know its possible, just both times I have had an anterior lip that was stopping bub come out and had to be cut and pulled out, damaging me and the baby. Im hoping for a normal vbac this time!!


----------

